# Gute Bikeläden Frankfurt/Hanau umgebung!



## steviebifio (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Habe vor mir ein Bike zu kaufen. Da ich finanziell leider nicht auf Rosen gebettet bin und auch nicht vorhabe durch hartes Gelände, landmienen etc. zu heizen wollte ich nich mehr als 600-650 euro ausgeben. Einige Leute sagten mir ich solle mich doch nach Händlern umschauen die Auslaufmodelle anbieten oder gut erhaltene gebrauchte da ich dadurch für das Geld mehr Qualität rausholen könnte.

Ich entdeckte diese Seite hier und das wunderbar Forum mit dem bereich Frankfurt umd Umgebung ( ich komme aus Hanau ). So dacht ich mir post ich mal hier rein, hier werden mir sicherlich ein paar helfen können.

Kennt ihr läden die Auslaufmodelle oder aber gute Gebrauchte im lager führen? Sollte hier in der umgebung sein Frankfurt oder Hanau etc. !

Wer echt dankbar wenn sich jemand meldet.

Grüsse Stevie


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich müßtest Du nach meiner Erfahrung bis Herbst/Winter warten...Ich hab im November ein Bike beim Bikemax in Frankfurt gekauft, reduziert von 1250 auf 850. Das war im November. Die brauchen dann wieder Platz für die Skisaison (Bikemax ist ja auch Skimax). Das Neue in der darauf folgenden Saison hat dann schon wieder 1350 gekostet. Jetzt, zu dieser Zeit, wo sie alle fahrn und kaufen wollen glaub ich nicht, daß Du an ein reduziertes Bike kommst. Vielleicht kannst Du mit Hilfe eines "Kenners" bei Ebay was Gebrauchtes kriegen oder geh doch im IBC mal in den Flohmarkt unter Suche und setz selbst ein Gesuch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (22. Mai 2004)

gebrauchste bikes verkauft in frankfurt meines wissens nach kein shop, weil sich niemand darauf einlassen will, garanite für gebrauchte teile zu übernehmen....

mfg
yo


----------



## ghostlector (22. Mai 2004)

servus 
Die haden gebrauchte Bikes!!!! Wellmann bei Darmstadt 

www.Wellmannbikes.de


----------



## andy1 (22. Mai 2004)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> Die haden gebrauchte Bikes!!!! Wellmann bei Darmstadt
> 
> www.Wellmannbikes.de


nur die hadden habben wadden  

Gude!

also dä wellmann hadd bestimmt nur hochwäddige gebrauchde Räders für die man woannerscht ein mittelGUDEs Neues bekommt.

Bei Darmstadt lohnt sich Radhaus in der Heidelberger Landstr.
bei FFM wohl eher Bicycles mit 2Danger-Bikes.
Kann dir aber auch eins für 25 Euronen verkaufen.


----------



## Cube04 (22. Mai 2004)

yep..Bicycles im Oeder Weg (nix gebrauchtes, aber gute Sachen und super Service, wie ich finde) oder bei Bikemax...oder bei Obi....  
cube04


----------



## flying-nik (22. Mai 2004)

hi steviebifio...
Ich hab letztes Jahr bei Montimare  ->Sandweg [nähe berger Straße] in Frankfurt 
für 650  'n Testbike gekauft (cube xc1) .
Die Leute da sind auf jeden Falle nett und der Service ist auch gut... kannst ja mal einfach anrufn und nachfragn ob die wider welche ham....  
die tel. nummer is glaub ich  (069) / 94414245   ->Kl!cK
viel Erfolg


----------



## Cube04 (23. Mai 2004)

@flying-nik: coole hompage....   
cube04


----------



## Cube04 (23. Mai 2004)

http://www.2dirt.de  .... meine ich....


----------



## flying-nik (23. Mai 2004)

Cube04 schrieb:
			
		

> coole hompage....


Danke danke..  
ich geb das Lob weiter an unseren Webmaster... NEO  
r!de on  
nik


----------



## *JO* (23. Mai 2004)

soweit ich weiß verkauft der böttgen am ende der berger Straße gebrauchte bikes!
mfg JO
(genauere anschrift usw. . .weiß ich aber net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (23. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht mal beim Freetime in Darmstadt/Weiterstadt schauen...


----------



## RoedeOrm (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Montimare im Sandweg in Frankfurt kann ich nur empfehlen.
Wenn du mit deren trockener Art klarkommst, kommen die auch mit dir klar  .
www.montimare.de
Letzte Woche hatten die ein paar runtergesetzte Bikes vor dem Laden.
Gruß
RoedeOrm


----------



## andy1 (30. Mai 2004)

MetalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht mal beim Freetime in Darmstadt/Weiterstadt schauen...


Also Freetime ist OK (asuserdem arbeitet da mein Kumpel  ), aber gebrauchte haben die da kaum.

Die gebrauchten beim Böttgen haben mich auch net vom Hocker gerissen, die verkaufen da eher herabgesetzte Räder wobei ich die auch net so rausragend fand - eher Schrott.
War aber nur einmal da!

Am besten ebay-regional oder direkt Bicycles im Oeder Weg etc.
Kenne aber in FFM auch net soviele Läden, da gibts ja noch viele, viele mehr.


----------



## Arislan (12. Juni 2004)

"RSK Projekt" in Hanau Erlensee-Langendiebach

Der Kerl is Profischrauber mit einem unschaetzbaren Backroundwissen und steht fuer absolute highest Quality !!!

Check it Out !!!


----------



## Flyer (12. Juni 2004)

. ..cder sasha  bin recht oft da im laden . .
kennst du den ?! oder so ?! 
aja der laden is schon ok! wenn man sein sein rad da her hat dann is es auf jeden fall GUT ! 
mfg JO


----------



## ghostlector (12. Juni 2004)

hier 
noch einer aus FFM
60486 Frankfurt/M. - Uni Bikes - Homburger Str. 26 - Fon: 069 - 777990 - Fax: 069 - 777550
und guck dir auch http://wellmannbikes.de/angebote.html#gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (12. Juni 2004)

HI Bike,Hi Bike und nochmal Hi Bike!!


----------



## Brainingman (15. Juni 2004)

Geh mal dahin: 

City Bike & Fun in Oberursel  www.city-bike-fun.ce 

Nette Leute, die auch selbst biken, Top Service, große Auswahl!

Hingehn!


----------

